# Eileen Farrell Rehearses Wotan's Farewell with Thomas Schippers



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I LOVE this section and wish I could have it in a contest but it is too long. Traubel shakes the walls with this but I think Farrell is neck and neck with her. God, look at the force she sings with!!!!!!!


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Seattleoperafan said:


> *God, look at the force she sings with!!!!!!!*


This autograph-seeking Farrell fan learns two lessons the hard way -

1) Stay at least six feet back and never directly in front of her when she's singing.

2) There's a reason why the phrase "knock you off your feet" is more than just a figure of speech...


----------

